

Global Wealth 2013 report published by Credit Suisse - Ecio78
https://www.credit-suisse.com/us/en/news-and-expertise/topics/wealth.article.html/article/pwp/news-and-expertise/2013/10/en/global-wealth-reaches-new-all-time-high.html

======
znowi
Most revealing numbers of the "booming economy" report with its "average
peaks" are hidden at the bottom last paragraph.

 _Taken together, the bottom half of the global population own less than 1
percent of total wealth. In sharp contrast, the richest 10 percent hold 86
percent of the world’s wealth, and the top 1 percent alone account for 46
percent of global assets._

